# Is a PM-1440E-LB in the hand worth two PM-1440GS in the bush.



## dfwilbanks (Jun 29, 2019)

I want a PM-1440GS but learned today that they are “out of stock” for what could be months (maybe 6 or more). Personally, I think it is due to the tariffs on China. Adding 25% to the already high price of the PM-1440’s would make then unsalable against the Taiwan machines.

So my options are to wait for the PM-1440GS, maybe die first, or get the PM-1440E-LB now. Another issue is that the PM-1440E-LB comes only with the DRO installed and a $200 fee. And, I have not determined if it will be the new Eason ES-12B DRO. I won’t pay $600 for the old tech DRO,

Why can’t they make the DRO optional on all machines. They sale them in accessories.

So, what do you guys think? As far as I can tell the only thing not on the PM-1440E-LB is the Spider.

I value your advice. By the way, who the hell is Matt and how do I contact him. From what I hear he is a miracle worker at PM.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## zjtr10 (Jun 29, 2019)

I’ll answer the easy question first Matt is the owner of precision Matthews. If you call and a guy answered the phone chances are really good it’s him.also I’ve dealt with PM Via email enough I can tell by the tone and timber of the answers  that he is the one answering them you can tell the writer is in charge and very knowledgeable.  Not a minimum-wage hand giving generic answers.

I have the 1440 GT.  I am very pleased and have nothing but good things to say about p.m. and their machines.

FYI  A little bird told me on another forum that there is a 5% discount code right now and it is something to the effect of bar z bash 2019


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jun 29, 2019)

Thet is very helpful. I have been communicating with PM via email and phone and they were very knowledgeable and polite. I was back and forth wiyh someone today (Saturday) and he was very helpfully. He gave me a lot of bad news but hey. I ask if he was Matt but never got an answer. Hopefully he found something better to do on Saturday.

If I can get the DRO I want on Monday I will try that discou t code. Thanks


----------



## mksj (Jun 30, 2019)

Not sure which DRO you are comparing, if you are talking the ES-12 vs. ES-12B, I have owned both on my lathes. In many ways the "older" ES-12 was a much more solid unit with a diecast body vs. plastic. Some vendors still stock ES-12 and they are more expensive then the ES-12B. Performance and longevity, I have heard of fewer problems with the older version. The newer version does come with a 3rd input, the ES-12 came with 2 or 3 inputs. Since on a lathe you are typically just reading numbers, I do not see much of a difference between the models. The ES-8A is the same without the graphical display.

As far as the two lathe models you are discussing there has been quite a few postings in the past looking at these two models, and also the 1340/1440GT Taiwanese lathes. It is a tough call at the end of the day as to budget vs. machine. You might also look at the 1440BV with a factory VFD and ES-12B. There might also be other models  not be listed on the website.


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 1, 2019)

mksj said:


> Not sure which DRO you are comparing, if you are talking the ES-12 vs. ES-12B, I have owned both on my lathes. In many ways the "older" ES-12 was a much more solid unit with a diecast body vs. plastic. Some vendors still stock ES-12 and they are more expensive then the ES-12B. Performance and longevity, I have heard of fewer problems with the older version. The newer version does come with a 3rd input, the ES-12 came with 2 or 3 inputs. Since on a lathe you are typically just reading numbers, I do not see much of a difference between the models. The ES-8A is the same without the graphical display.
> 
> As far as the two lathe models you are discussing there has been quite a few postings in the past looking at these two models, and also the 1340/1440GT Taiwanese lathes. It is a tough call at the end of the day as to budget vs. machine. You might also look at the 1440BV with a factory VFD and ES-12B. There might also be other models  not be listed on the website.



Thanks for the reply mksj. I would like to have the ES-12B DRO. I am probably over thinking this DRO thing because any DRO will do much more then I will ever need on the lathe. I have settled on the PM-1440E-LB lathe. Please don't tell me it sucks because I spent hours building a spreadsheet with all the features for 7 lathes, 3 Grizzly and 4 PM. These 7 comprise all the ones I can afford. The result is the PM-1440E-LB has the things I want. And it's in stock.

The only question I could not answer is who makes the spindle bearings and the size of the backplate. I'll call PM today.

Thanks again, David


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 1, 2019)

I guess based on your projects, get the lathe that works for you.  Yeah, you may have to wait 6 months for the GS, but it's the machine you want.  Buy something else now and maybe not get all of the capacity for spindle bore, or universal QCGB, etc., you'll kick yourself for not waiting.  Kind of like the saying for buying cheap vs. good, "Buy cheap and smile the day you write the check, but frown every day after.  Buy good and frown the day you write the check, but smile every day after".

Sure seems like you could have them leave off the DRO to save a few bucks.  I added a TPAC Tools DRO to my Grizzly G0709 14"x40" a few years ago and used it fairly sparingly at first.  It now gets turned on with the lathe, use it all of the time.  I've found having some what might be considered frivolous accessories end up becoming essential once you learn/start using them.

Bruce


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes that was me you were emailing back and forth. We have many people who answer the emails, but if its on a weekend, chances are its me. I just leave it as sales in the signature (Or whatever dept it is) because sometimes I will answer, someone else will follow up, then another will reply later, and if we put a name, people call and only want to talk with that person, where someone else could help. 

Do not wait for the 1440GS, they are a LONG way out, and we are not taking orders for them because there is no set lead time for that model. Very slow getting some parts right now for that factory, so not sure how long that one will be. The trade war hurt that one a bit.  

For what you said you wanted, I recommend the 1236T Lathe, but of course it is your choice. If you do not absolutely need the larger spindle bore, that 1236T is a great machine. We can do the Easson on this machine if you want, not a problem.


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Matt. The Easson ES-12B? I have the PM-1440E-LB and the PM-727M in my basket. Take the DRO's off both send me 2 ES-12B, I will pay the difference and go away a happy camper. I'll do the install myself.


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 1, 2019)

[QUOTE="We can do the Easson on this machine if you want, not a problem."
[/QUOTE]

Hi Matt. I switched the DRO on the PM-727M to the ES-12B. Didn't realize it was optional. Now I need help doing the same to the PM-1440E-LB.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 1, 2019)

[QUOTE="zjtr10, 
FYI  A little bird told me on another forum that there is a 5% discount code right now and it is something to the effect of bar z bash 2019
[/QUOTE]

Sorry, no such code.


----------



## zjtr10 (Jul 2, 2019)

I stand corrected 

barz2019

No caps no spaces

The nice lady said it’s good through 7-31-19


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 3, 2019)

That works.


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 25, 2019)

dfwilbanks said:


> That works.


Thanks for the tip. My purchase was large so it more then paid for a 6" Kurt vice. You are now at the top of my MFP (most favorite person) list.


----------

